# Help add a layer? *updated with Pictures CUTt*



## OceanGirl-3 (May 16, 2009)

OK i didn't make enough of the base   so need to fill see pics  

Shall i add just more white or clear purple??

WDYT?? on and i am out of the Manuka Honey & Lavender Scent :cry:  i got lavender i could do for the layer.

Thanks idea would be great thanks  

Kristie

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20 ... 0_0319.jpg

My inner   
http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20 ... 0_0316.jpg


NEW PICS BLOCK
http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20 ... 0_0338.jpg
http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20 ... 0_0328.jpg
http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20 ... 0_0332.jpg


Will cut soon


----------



## cindymeredith (May 16, 2009)

I think either would look good but I vote for clear purple and the lavender. It may turn out really cool....looks great already!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 16, 2009)

Great he he was leaning that way too i popped it in the freezer get my clear melted then layer it know this mold takes hrs to dry  :twisted: 

Be back with finished soap later *prays it Will look OK*

Thanks again
Kristie


----------



## cindymeredith (May 16, 2009)

Have fun...I'm sure it will look great!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 16, 2009)

Purple layer is on    can't wait till it's done hehe


----------



## topcat (May 16, 2009)

_Woohoo _Kristie!!!  That is gorgeous looking soap......I am so looking forward to cut pics......bet it smells great too.

Tanya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Tanya

Smells so yummy it such a sweet scent

Back soon with cut pieces hate cutting  :evil:


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 16, 2009)

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20 ... 0_0345.jpg

http://i429.photobucket.com/albums/qq20 ... 0_0356.jpg

Bit messy not good pics getting dark here :cry:


----------



## pops1 (May 16, 2009)

What coloring are you using for your soaps.They are really terrific,bright colorful and very trendy looking.


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 16, 2009)

aww thanks 

from here the brites   http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Liquid ... -c-80.html

Mica are my fave though


----------



## pops1 (May 16, 2009)

Do you buy your base from them too?.I was thinking of buying from them but they seemed a bit expensive .
Another question ....How on earth do you manage to produce soap like this with 3 little darlings running around ?????? I have enough trouble with a couple of dogs and a husband that alway seem to be milling around in the kitchen when its soaping time.


----------



## topcat (May 16, 2009)

They are so beautiful cut....they just glow!

Aussie are a little on the dear side but that is because they have absolute *top* quality products.  Their MP base is the best I have seen anywhere.

Tanya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 16, 2009)

Bloody hard    :wink: 

I so wanna do CP but no way in hell i could do it safely, we live in a unit   one day i hope  this for fun now but love it.

Yes all my bases from them only ones i found with non- SLS bases
Like Tanya said top quality thats what i want even though cost a bit more so worth it.

Just steer clear from SLS bases yucck :wink:


----------



## pops1 (May 16, 2009)

I have never done a loaf as yet could you tell me the time it takes to set and ready to cut  :?:


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 16, 2009)

Couple of hrs but if let itr semi set them put in frezzer for 30-45mins set much quicker :wink: .

I should of waited a bit longer too


----------



## cindymeredith (May 16, 2009)

looks great...glad you decided to go with the clear purple! Great job!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

That soap is stunning , I love it. Good work.

Kitn


----------

